# 

## abes99

Śledzę wątek domowych mikroinstalacji fotowoltaicznych od dłuższego czasu. W najbliższym miesiącach mam nadzieję zrealizować taką instalację u siebie. Główny wątek forumowy _Ma ktoś panele fotowoltaiczne? Proszę o opinie._ znam na wylot. Ma już swoje lata, znacznie się rozrósł, a i tematycznie ostatnio kuleje (ostatnio ponad 25 stron dyskusji na temat ekologii i elektromobilności). Proponuję nowy wątek (poniekąd na wzór wątku _Ogrzewanie kablami 2017_), w którym będziemy dyskutować na temat naszych istniejących, jak i planowanych bądź rozważanych, mikroinstalacji PV. Bez wielkich dyskusji czy się opłaca (choć pewnie tego do końca nie unikniemy), bez rozważań nad sensem ekologicznym PV,  czy jej wpływem na sieć energetyczną.

Załóżmy wstępnie, że wątek będzie się kręcił wokół:
- kwestii technicznych PV - czyli panele, inwertery, okablowanie, zabezpieczenia, konstrukcje itd. - opinie, porady i pomysły;
- finansowanie PV - od kosztów samych mikroinstalacji po możliwości ich dofinansowania;
- przepisów dotyczących mikroinstalacji oraz działań na linii "prosumenci - operatorzy sieci dystrybucyjnych";
- wszelkich opinii, newsów czy warunków technicznych dotyczących mikroinstalacji PV;
- dla przejrzystości wątku proponuję również, by skupić się na instalacjach on-grid, czyli chyba najbardziej aktualnie popularnym wariancie mikroinstalacji PV.

Na początek wrzucam swój post z "głównego wątku", który zniknął gdzieś w czeluściach dyskusji pobocznych. Spotykamy się z opinią, że koszt mikroinstalacji PV wykonanej "na gotowo" w okolicach 4k zł/kWp jest ogólnie akceptowalny (a są już informacje od forumowiczów, że bywa taniej). Często dyskutujemy, iż biorąc się samemu za montaż instalacji można znacząco zejść z ceną. Ale są też opinie, że nie da się zejść poniżej 3,5k zł/kWp. A jak wiadomo, wszyscy kalkulujemy i okres zwrotu inwestycji jest przeważnie dla nas istotny. Sam zresztą planuję wykonanie takiej instalacji o mocy zbliżonej do 10kWp, wykonanej w sporej mierze samodzielnie przy współudziale elektryka, który wykonuje nam całą instalację elektryczna w remontowanym domu. 




> Nie jest tak źle, planuję zakup sprzętu przez elektryka, który będzie to ze mną montował i podłączał. Mam działalność, więc założyłem sobie konta w dwóch hurtowniach sprzedających sprzęt PV (pewnie mam najwyższy próg cenowy, ale i tak wygląda to ciut lepiej niż detal w sieci). Na dzień dzisiejszy można kupić np. panele Q.Cells G.Peak 310W (mono) za ok. 500 zł/szt. Nad inwerterem się zastanawiam, ale zakładając że ma być budżetowo, poszedłbym w chińszczyznę, czyli Sofar 8.8KTL-X (niecałe 4000 zł). Wolałbym Froniusa 8.2-3M, ale kosztuje jakieś 3/4 więcej i ma krótszą gwarancję (Sofar daje 10 lat w standardzie). A na jakość Froniusa coś ostatnio ludzie narzekają. Czyli licząc na szybko dla mikroinstalacji 9,92kWp:
> - 32 panele po 500 zł -> 16000 zł
> - inwerter -> 4000 zł
> - konstrukcja 100 zł na panel -> 3200 zł
> - elektryk, zabezpieczenia, kable -> 2000 zł (?)
> Czyli mamy razem 25200 zł / 9,92 kWp -> 2540 zł/kWp
> Wszędzie ceny brutto z 8% VAT...

----------


## d7d

> Na dzień dzisiejszy można kupić np. panele Q.Cells G.Peak 310W (mono) za ok. 500 zł/szt.


Gdzie można kupić w tej cenie z 8% VAT ?
Czyli 570 brutto z 23% VAT.

----------


## abes99

> Gdzie można kupić w tej cenie z 8% VAT ?
> Czyli 570 brutto z 23% VAT.


Zacytuję swój post z głównego wątku, może przy okazji ktoś coś podpowie  :wink: . W nim szukaj odpowiedzi...




> Znacie jakieś hurtownie / dystrybutorów, u których zaopatrują się instalatorzy PV? Najlepiej z dostępną platformą b2b z podglądam cen i stanów. Ze strony gramwzielone.pl namierzałym Corab i Keno Energy. Coś jeszcze?

----------


## vvvv

Wątek dotyczy tylko on-grid czy off-grid też?
Ps. Może i dobrze, bo nie przyjdzie tutaj żądny gazowiec, jeszcze bez PV i nie napisze do kogoś z kablami i PV, że syfi.  :eek:

----------


## maciuspala

Nigdy nie dostaniesz ceny takiej jak na instalator, a w zeszłym miesiącu widziałem się z moim instalatorem i powiedział  mi że tak ludzie się rzucili na PV że brakuje paneli i nawet inwerter ów Fronius, z uwagi na bum ceny rosną a powinny tanieć. 
A tak też się zastanawiam jak ZE odbierze Ci instalacje jak nie masz uprawnień.
Panele to jedyna inwestycja w której nie miałem znajomości i rabatów, tylko instalatora z polecenia, ale akurat to najlepiej wydane pieniądze w moim domu. Dziś mam rekord 38 kWh z instalacji 7,2 kWp i kurcze cały dzień uśmiech na twarzy że się prąd produkuje a szczęście jest bezcenne.

----------


## d7d

> Nigdy nie dostaniesz ceny takiej jak na instalator, a w zeszłym miesiącu widziałem się z moim instalatorem i powiedział  mi że tak ludzie się rzucili na PV że brakuje paneli i nawet inwerter ów Fronius, z uwagi na bum ceny rosną a powinny tanieć.


Panele drożeją a nie tanieją. M.in. dlatego że jest ulga podatkowa.
Możliwe że cent dla instalatorów są dostępne tylko dla "licencjonowanych" instalatorów a nie dla wszystkich mających zupełnie inne działalnośc gospodarczą.
Jeżeli tak jest to tyko świadczy o tym że rynek PV jest nie do końca jest normalny.
Instalator kupuje panel za 500 PLN netto a później przy montażu nalicza 800 PLN + 8% VAT?

----------


## maciuspala

A czemu się temu dziwisz, idź do hurtowni hydraulicznej albo kup piec gazowy, dostaniesz ceny katalogowe a hydraulik na 30/50/70% rabatu od cennika i tak naprawdę nie wiesz ile co kosztuje. Kiedyś chciałem kupić piec Beretta i w hurtowni mi powiedzieli 2900 zł a kupiłem od znajomego hydraulika za 1850 zł.
Najgorsze jest to że jak ja sprzedaje styropian i zarabiam 1 czy 2 zł na m3 to każdemu się wydaje że zostaje mi 50% marży, a hydraulicy myślą swoim tokiem rozumowania i twierdzą że jak sprzedaje styropian za 170 zł to kupuje po 100 zł albo taniej.
Mój pierwszy hydraulik chciał mi zbiornik 200 l z 1 wezownicą sprzedać na 8% za 2 tyś okazyjnie a na hurtowni na moją firmę dostałem cenę 1100 zł netto a jakiś wielkich rabatów nie mam. 
Przy PV podejrzewam że jest tak samo, ale życie jest za krótkie i widzę sam po sobie że jak ostatnio w tłusty czwartek były pączki z 3 różnych firm i pani polecała i z konkretnej firmy to już w głowie miałem myśl, że ma największą marżę, producent wypłaca procent lub pod ladą ma skrzynkę gratisów do domu..... Zaczyna być to chore.

----------


## abes99

> Nigdy nie dostaniesz ceny takiej jak na instalator, a w zeszłym miesiącu widziałem się z moim instalatorem i powiedział  mi że tak ludzie się rzucili na PV że brakuje paneli i nawet inwerter ów Fronius, z uwagi na bum ceny rosną a powinny tanieć. 
> A tak też się zastanawiam jak ZE odbierze Ci instalacje jak nie masz uprawnień.


Wiem, że nie dostanę takiej ceny jak instalator. Dlatego napisałem dokładnie w pierwszym poście, że to cena dla mnie - prowadzącego działalność, w branży budowlanej, choć nie związanej z instalacjami PV. Mogę w takiej cenie kupić, więc dla takiej kalkuluję. A z odbiorem też nie będzie problemu, bo jak pisałem chcę zakładać tą instalację wspólnie ze znajomym elektrykiem, który uprawnienia ma. Zresztą, same uprawnienia też nie są problemem - kilka osób pisało tu na forum, że znalazło elektryka, które za "dwie stówki" rzucił okiem (albo i nie) na instalację i podbił papiery. Chciałem tylko pokazać, że da się zamontować (oczywiście przy sporym swoim wkładzie) instalację PV w rozsądnych pieniądzach. A sam czekam na rozstrzygnięcie jednego programu unijnego - bo jest szansa, że załapiemy się na dofinansowanie (mała, bo mała, ale zawsze jest)...

PS. A nawet pomijając kwestię zakupu od dystrybutora czy hurtownika. Przy zakupie ok. 30 paneli nawet w niektórych sklepach internetowych jesteś traktowany jak odbiorca hurtowy i możesz liczyć na lepszą cenę, niż na stronie.

----------


## kysztof_2

Dokładnie, niektóre sklepy internetowe informują o tym że przy zamówieniach większych (z reguły pow. 20-30 szt.) można negocjować cenę. Wszystko zależy od stanów magazynowych danej hurtowni, czasami mając większą dostawę mogą się pozbyć tego co maja na składzie po bardzo atrakcyjnych cenach. Z tym że faktycznie w tym roku jest booom na fotowoltaike to prawda i większość nie ma zbytnich "stanów magazynowych" bo prawie wszyscy czekają na dostawę, ale zawsze rabat dają - jeśli się o niego ktoś upomni

----------


## kysztof_2

A takie pytanie jeszcze. Będziesz montować ok 10 kWp. Będziesz montował na jednej płaszczyźnie czy dwóch?  Ten falownik ile ma stringów ? Czy nie rozważałeś zamontowania innych paneli, choćby Q.cells 325 DUO albo Exe solar 320 ?

----------


## abes99

> A takie pytanie jeszcze. Będziesz montować ok 10 kWp. Będziesz montował na jednej płaszczyźnie czy dwóch?  Ten falownik ile ma stringów ? Czy nie rozważałeś zamontowania innych paneli, choćby Q.cells 325 DUO albo Exe solar 320 ?


Mam dach płaski, co niestety trochę limituje mi ilość paneli na nim. Chcę zamontować między 9 a 10kWp. Falownik ma 2MPPT (tutaj m.in. karta serii KTL-X). A odnośnie paneli, to rozważałem/rozważam kilka opcji (m.in. te które podałeś). Wszystko zależy od tego, jak będziemy finansować naszą instalację - jak za nasze, to skłaniam się m.in. do wersji przedstawionej w moim pierwszym poście - budżetowo, aby jak najprędzej instalacja się zwróciła i zaczęła zarabiać. Jak z dofinansowanie, to można by rozważyć coś lepszego sprzętowo (chyba najsensowniej wtedy iść w panele LG + Fronius/SMA). Do tego dochodzi kwestia, co akurat w danym momencie będzie dla mnie dostępne i w jakiej cenie  :wink: .

Na PV jesteśmy praktycznie w 100% zdecydowani, ale mamy złożone dwa wnioski o dofinansowanie (80% dla 7kWp i 100% dla 3kWp). Oba zależne są od programu unijnego, który miał zostać rozstrzygnięty pierwotnie we wrześniu 2018r., a tymczasem do dnia dzisiejszego brak rozstrzygnięcia. W obu nie możemy mieć PV wcześniej na dachu. Szanse są niewielkie, ale głupio by było nie skorzystać z kilkunastu tysięcy dofinansowania. W kwietniu miały wejść zmiany w IRiESD, więc chciałem montować przed ich wejściem, ale jak na razie prezes URE jeszcze ich nie klepnął, więc wygląda na to, że nie wejdą w życie (choć u nas to nigdy nie wiadomo). Tak więc na chwilę obecną czekamy, a ja śledzę sytuację na rynku PV...

----------


## Juras44

Witam
Również i ja chcę założyć około 9,8kw dach płaski.
Jestem w programie granatowym i mogę mieć dofinansowanie 25tys zł.
Z tym że panele muszą zasilać główne źródło ogrzewania może to być piec elektryczny grzałki z buforem.
Podzwonilem trochę i cenowo bufor np 1000l z dwiema wężownicami plus elektryka sterowanie z montażem wołają po około 20tyszl to jakaś paranoja.
Koszt pv LG 340w ponad 50tyszl z montażem.
Także cenowo jest nie wesoło.

----------


## Slak

Oto dotacje mamy... 
Zarobią tylko wyłącznie dostawcy (marża) i to nasze państewko (podatki).

----------


## kysztof_2

Jeśli chodzi o to ze wcześniej nie można mieć tego na dachu to nie jest z tym tak do końca. Na dachu można to mieć....,byle by fakturę mieć przedstawioną po podpisanej umowie na dotacje. Czyli jak robi to jakaś firma to trzeba się z nią dogadać że fakturę wystawi nam w późniejszym terminie.

----------


## kysztof_2

Nie wiem czy jest sens się pchać w LG. Wszystko dobrze tylko że trochę cena niewspółmierna do produktu. Q,cells ,Longi czy Exe mają naprawdę zbliżone parametry a są około połowy tańsze.

----------


## marcin225

Oczywiście , że nie ma sensu kupować LG za o wiele większe pieniądze.  Ja chyba wybiorę Longi ale w wersji ALL BLACK.

----------


## abes99

> Jeśli chodzi o to ze wcześniej nie można mieć tego na dachu to nie jest z tym tak do końca. Na dachu można to mieć....,byle by fakturę mieć przedstawioną po podpisanej umowie na dotacje. Czyli jak robi to jakaś firma to trzeba się z nią dogadać że fakturę wystawi nam w późniejszym terminie.


Problem jest taki - chcę zmieścić na dachu 10kWp. Mamy złożone dwa wnioski o dofinansowanie - jeden na 7kWp, drugi na 3kWp (takie były maksymalne możliwości). Nie ma opcji załapania się na obydwa, bo jak siądzie jedno to wyklucza drugie (nie może być innej instalacji na dachu przed zgłoszeniem tej dotowanej do OSD). Założenie jest też takie, że nie można tej instalacji rozbudować w okresie 5 lat (czyli odpada inwerter ~8kW i dołożenie paneli po dofinansowaniu). Mogę dołożyć drugą, niezależną instalację, po odebraniu tej dotowanej. Czyli jeżeli dostaniemy któreś dofinansowanie, to będę musiał najpierw postawić 3kWp (lub 7kWp), zgłosić do OSD, dopiero po uzyskaniu umowy kompleksowej jako prosument (dokument wymagany do rozliczenia dofinansowania) będą mógł założyć kolejną instalację 7kWp (lub 3kWp), aby docelowo mieć 10kWp i zgłosić rozbudowę mikroinstalacji. I tu się robi mały problem, bo zakładając brak dofinansowania montuję 10kWp z inwerterem ok. 8,0-8,5kW. A otrzymując dotację muszę założyć albo trzy inwertery 1-fazowe albo jeden 1-fazowy i jeden 3-fazowy. Więc trochę kicha, żeby startować z zakupami przed rozstrzygnięciem, a rozstrzygnięcie programy się przeciągu już ponad 0,5 roku...




> Nie wiem czy jest sens się pchać w LG. Wszystko dobrze tylko że trochę cena niewspółmierna do produktu. Q,cells ,Longi czy Exe mają naprawdę zbliżone parametry a są około połowy tańsze.


Ja rozważam LG jedynie w przypadku uzyskania dofinansowania. Produkt super, fajna gwarancja, ale niestety cenowo trochę za dużo jak dla mnie, aby zbudować na nich 10kWp (podnoszą koszt paneli o ponad 40%). O Q.Cellsach napotkałem ostatnio trochę niepokojących opinii, że zeszli z jakością znacznie. Również rozważam Longi i Exe.




> Oczywiście , że nie ma sensu kupować LG za o wiele większe pieniądze.  Ja chyba wybiorę Longi ale w wersji ALL BLACK.


Jeśli bardzo zależy Ci na wyglądzie, to bierz czarne panele. Ale ogólnie krąży opinia, że czarne panele będą mniej wydajne ze względy na szybsze nagrzewanie (wraz ze wzrostem temperatury spada wydajność panelu). Weź to pod uwagę...

----------


## marcin225

> Jeśli bardzo zależy Ci na wyglądzie, to bierz czarne panele. Ale ogólnie krąży opinia, że czarne panele będą mniej wydajne ze względy na szybsze nagrzewanie (wraz ze wzrostem temperatury spada wydajność panelu). Weź to pod uwagę...


Gdzie przeczytałeś takie opinie bo pierwsze słyszę. Dużo widziałem czarnych paneli na dachach. Maciuspala z forum też chyba czarne montował .

----------


## abes99

> Gdzie przeczytałeś takie opinie bo pierwsze słyszę. Dużo widziałem czarnych paneli na dachach. Maciuspala z forum też chyba czarne montował .


Czytam głównie tutaj i na elektrodzie, więc gdzieś w tych dwóch miejscach. W sumie nawet to chyba logiczne?

----------


## ksysju

Producenci paneli walczą o każdy  0,01% wydajności, czy wydaje się Wam, że nikt nad tym  nie myśli ?
Już dla mnie było śmieszne, jak jakaś firma, ogłosiła, że zmiejszyła ilość połączeń w jednej celi, co spowoduje mniejsze zacienienie krzemu.

----------


## josephik

napięcia ok na każdej fazie podobnie

----------


## cangi80

> Witam
> 
> Jestem posiadaczem instalacji 9,85kw na falowniku GoodWe 10kw 3faz. 
> Panele ułożone na dachu praktycznie idealnie na południe, "patelnia" okrutna. Z tego pewnie wynika mój chyba "problem".
> 
> Otóż poniżej screen z produkcji w dzień słoneczny ale przeplatany z chmurami. Falownik momentami osiąga moc maksymalną powyżej 11 000 W.
> Załącznik 457339
> 
> Tutaj screen z produkcji gdy "patelnia" jest cały dzień. Chwilowa moc maksymalna to tylko trochę ponad 8 000W. Maksymalne wytworzenie energii na cały dzień waha się w okolicach 70kwh.
> ...


Tak niestety się dzieje. Zastanawiam się jak by tak zrobił zraszacz do chłodzenia paneli. Jakaś pompka ze 100 W  a napewno panele by wytworzyły dużo więcej.
Jak ktoś ma na gruncie to może próbować ale czy kropelki wody nie zmniejszą produkcji.

----------


## tamyja

Jakie są zasady przy dodawaniu nowych paneli do już istniejącej instalacji.
Mam instalację z dwóch stringów po  7 paneli plączonych szeregowo. Pomijając sprawę obciążenia inwertera to czym się kierować przy wyborze typu dodatkowych paneli gdy takich, które posiadam już nie mogę dostać. Chodzi mi o to by nie pogorszyć pracy już istniejącej instalacji. Planuję dodać po jednym panelu do każdego stringu..

----------


## stos

> Jakie są zasady przy dodawaniu nowych paneli do już istniejącej instalacji.
> Mam instalację z dwóch stringów po  7 paneli plączonych szeregowo. Pomijając sprawę obciążenia inwertera to czym się kierować przy wyborze typu dodatkowych paneli gdy takich, które posiadam już nie mogę dostać. Chodzi mi o to by nie pogorszyć pracy już istniejącej instalacji. Planuję dodać po jednym panelu do każdego stringu..


Dobieraj takie które mają podobny prąd przy mocy maksymalnej.

----------


## tamyja

A z dwojga złego gdy prąd będzie inny to lepszy będzie panel z większym prądem czy z mniejszym przy mocy maksymalnej od prądu istniejących paneli?

----------


## stos

> W przyszłym tygodniu będę miał zakładaną instalację PV 9.75 kWp na SolarEdgeSE 8 i panelach Longi 375W. Chciałbym zapytać czy w planowanej instalacji wszystko się zgadza pod względem technicznym, mam kilka pytań i byłbym bardzo wdzięczny za weryfikację, czy wszystkie założenia są prawidłowe:
> 
> 1. Instalacja 9.75kW na falowniku SolarEdge 8kW - przewymiarowanie 21%, z karty katalogowej może obsłużyć nawet 30%, wygląda mi że jest w porządku, ale chciałbym się upewnić czy nie będzie problemów z tym związanych?
> 2. Będę miał 26 paneli na 1 stringu mam z SolarEdge Designerze na P401. A może lepiej 2 stringi i inne optymalizatory? Designer przepuścił taką konfigurację.
> 3. Kable DC 6mm2 w kratce wentylacyjnej bezpośrednio z wejściem na kominie? Czy może zejść pod kalenicę i na strychu skucie żeby nie było wejście na zewnątrz tylko wewnątrz? Albo komin to zły pomysł i lepiej na około przez nieużywane pomieszczenia, ale to dużo dłuższa droga?
> 4. Mam pociągnięty kabel 4mm2 AC do skrzynki przyłączeniowej w ganku do którego mam bezpośredni dostęp od miejsca umiejscowienia falownika. Czy będę w stanie go użyć przy mojej instalacji czy trzeba będzie to pociągnąć minimum 6mm2?
> 5. SolarEdge Modbus? Czy warto go brać czy może jakoś w tańszy sposób można śledzić autokonsumpcję i skonfigurować załączanie/wyłączanie urządzeń?
> 
> Z góry dziękuje za wszystkie uwagi.


Ten SE to dlaczego?
Masz jakieś poważne zacienienia czy tylko chcesz widzieć co poszczególne panele produkują?
Nawet przy częściowych zacienieniach zwykły inwerter (np. Fronius) daje lepsze wyniki od systemu z optymalizatorami.

Mały filmik od porównaniu mikroinwerterów z Froniusem.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqOw43-hbjc&t=45s

----------


## stos

> A z dwojga złego gdy prąd będzie inny to lepszy będzie panel z większym prądem czy z mniejszym przy mocy maksymalnej od prądu istniejących paneli?


Lepiej z nieznacznie większym prądem bo jak będzie z mniejszym to ograniczysz moc pozostałych paneli.

----------


## tamyja

> Lepiej z nieznacznie większym prądem bo jak będzie z mniejszym to ograniczysz moc pozostałych paneli.


Dziękuję uprzejmie za odpowiedzi.

----------


## mitch

> Ten SE to dlaczego?
> Masz jakieś poważne zacienienia czy tylko chcesz widzieć co poszczególne panele produkują?
> Nawet przy częściowych zacienieniach zwykły inwerter (np. Fronius) daje lepsze wyniki od systemu z optymalizatorami.
> 
> Mały filmik od porównaniu mikroinwerterów z Froniusem.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqOw43-hbjc&t=45s


Trochę pomieszałeś technologie. SE nie ma nic wspólnego z Enphase.

----------


## stos

> Trochę pomieszałeś technologie. SE nie ma nic wspólnego z Enphase.


Optymalizator jest bardzo podobnym rozwiązaniem do microinwertera, bo daje możliwość systemowi kontrolowania poszczególnych paneli w stringu.
Takie pojedyncze kontrolowanie nie zawsze daje lepsze wyniki od jednego inwertera.

----------


## d7d

> *Optymalizator jest bardzo podobnym rozwiązaniem do microinwertera, bo daje możliwość systemowi kontrolowania poszczególnych paneli w stringu*.
> Takie pojedyncze kontrolowanie nie zawsze daje lepsze wyniki od jednego inwertera.


Optymalizatory SE, Tigo, Huawei to są zupełnie różne rozwiązania niż mikroinwertery Enphase, APSystems czy np. Hoymiles.
W tych systemach nie chodzi o "kontrolowanie" pracy mudułu przez użytkownika.
Kontrolowanie jest pożytecznym dodatkiem.

----------


## stos

.

----------


## d7d

Widzę różnicę. Pytający pytał o SE a ty wstawiasz linka do filmika o Enphase. 




> Ten SE to dlaczego?
> Masz jakieś poważne zacienienia czy tylko chcesz widzieć co poszczególne panele produkują?
> Nawet przy częściowych zacienieniach zwykły inwerter (np. Fronius) daje lepsze wyniki od systemu z optymalizatorami.
> 
> Mały filmik od porównaniu mikroinwerterów z Froniusem.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqOw43-hbjc&t=45s


Masz rację, jest różnica między systemem a użytkownikiem  :smile: 
Enphase i SE to zupełnie różne systemy.
Enphase nie jest optymalizatorem - rozumiesz różnicę między Enphase a systemami opartymi o optymalizatory?  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

> Optymalizator jest bardzo podobnym rozwiązaniem do microinwertera, bo daje możliwość systemowi kontrolowania poszczególnych paneli w stringu.
> Takie pojedyncze kontrolowanie nie zawsze daje lepsze wyniki od jednego inwertera.


No cóż, jako użytkownik SE, który (szczególnie przez pierwszy rok) pilnie śledził zależność pomiędzy stopniem zacienienienia, a mocą oddawaną w tym czasie przez moduł mogę stwierdzić, że uzyskiwane w systemie SE moce  są znacznie wyższe niż na podlinkowanym przez ciebie filmie porównujàcym Enphase z Froniusem

----------


## stos

.

----------


## d7d

Mnie też nie dziwi że likujesz filmik nie na temat.

----------


## stos

.

----------


## d7d

Pewnie jeszcze dasz ze 20 odpowiedzi które później usuniesz.
SolarEdge i Enphase to zupełnie różne technologie.
Każdy z tych systemów ma swoje zalety i ma swoje wady. Zwłaszcza w Polsce.

----------


## stos

.

----------


## d7d

*SolarEdge i Enphase to zupełnie różne technologie.*
*Ty tego nie rozumiesz i to widać (słychać i czuć).*  :big grin:

----------


## fotohobby

@d7d: odpuść i daj mu w spokoju oglądać filmiki.
Ten, to i tak jeszcze nic, oglądnął inny i w innym wątku napisał, że zaszczepieni "zarażają" swoją szczepionką i dlatego dzieci nie powinny przebywać z nimi w jednym pomieszczeniu - bo dziewczynki staną się bezpłodne.

----------


## stos

.

----------


## lopiola

To w końcu gdzie jest większy uzysk?
Przy optymizatorach przekształcających prąd stały na stały o innym napięciu, ale o takiej samej wartości prądu jak w całym stringu i centralnym przekształceniu tego prądu na przemienny sieciowy, 
czy w mikroinwerterach które przekształcają prąd stały na przemienny sieciowy osobno z każdego panela, 
czy na całym stringu w którym tylko diody wyłączają małe bloki zacienionych paneli?
Oczywiście dotyczy to tylko przypadku częściowego zacieniania paneli.

----------


## lopiola

Tu jest mikroinwerter:
https://pvmonitor.pl/user.php?idinst=14252#/sumapv
tu SE:
https://pvmonitor.pl/user.php?idinst=10095#/pv0
oba w miarę jednakowo na południe ustawione i nie zacienione.
Początkowe dane z mikroinwertera są niewłaściwe, 
Mój Fronius też jest w pobliżu, mogę podać dane w postaci pliku.
Porównywałem swój z SE i w lato kilka procent lepszy SE, a w zimie mój.

----------


## lopiola

Wgląda na to, że mój jest najsłabszy

----------


## cangi80

Witam.
Dzisiaj uruchomiłem nową instalację na Growacie 4000tl-x  i trochę jestem zawiedziony. 
Falownik się wyłączał z powodu zbyt dużego napięcia. Czy on pokazuje tylko napięcia międzyfazowe ?
Napięcia R/S/T  wynosiły około  420/440/425 V i właśnie to środkowe po chwili wyłączało falownik.
Nic w tym by nie było dziwnego lecz w tym samym czasie jak mierzyłem międzyfazowo miernikiem to wynosiły  wszystkie w granicach 420 do 430 V.
Próbowałem zamieniać w różnych kombinacjach  fazy miejscami i zawsze to środkowe było takie wysokie.
Czy jest możliwe aby to była wina oprogramowania, że zawyża środkowe o około 15V ?

----------


## d7d

Zgłoś ten problem do swojego instalatora i do Growatt.

----------


## pandzik

Pytanie jak pewnie wielu. Ile może wyprodukować kWh rocznie instalacja o mocy ok 4.5kw zlokalizowana na dachu o nachyleniu 26 stopni w kierunku południowo wschodnim? Brak zacienienia.

----------


## d7d

Ok. 4200 kWh - Katowice, azymut -45 stopni.
https://re.jrc.ec.europa.eu/pvg_tools/en/tools.html

----------


## Marek2504

> Pytanie jak pewnie wielu. Ile może wyprodukować kWh rocznie instalacja o mocy ok 4.5kw zlokalizowana na dachu o nachyleniu 26 stopni w kierunku południowo wschodnim? Brak zacienienia.


Tu jest taka strona Sofara. Można znaleźć instalacje blisko siebie i sobie porównać https://solarmanpv.com/portal/Termin...spx?ac=Private

----------


## d7d

Trzeba posiadać falownik Sofar i zalogować się?

----------


## pandzik

> Ok. 4200 kWh - Katowice, azymut -45 stopni.
> https://re.jrc.ec.europa.eu/pvg_tools/en/tools.html


Dzieki.

----------


## Marek2504

> Trzeba posiadać falownik Sofar i zalogować się?


Nie trzeba.

----------


## d7d

> Nie trzeba.


Jako DEMO w ograniczonym zakresie działa  :yes:

----------


## Marek2504

Pod ikoną Zaloguj jest link : Strona publiczna. Po wejściu wybiera się państwo i lokalizację.

----------


## fotohobby

> Dzieki.


Wyprodukuje więcej, te symulacje wychodzą niedoszacowane

----------


## miecio 301

> Pod ikoną Zaloguj jest link : Strona publiczna. Po wejściu wybiera się państwo i lokalizację.


I jeśli się nie ma danych do logowania a instalacja nie jest udostępniona jako publiczna to jej po prostu niema, dla przykładu Maków Podhalański jest tylko 1 instalacja udostępniona i z czym taką porównać?

----------


## cristoteles

Czy zabezpieczenia falownika od strony dc są wystarczające dla instalacji. 
Firma, która będzie montować instalację zabezpieczenia wstawia tylko od strony ac. Czy tak to może fachowo wyglądać?

----------


## mistalova

A to dziwne. U mnie wstawili pierwsze przy samych panelach, a drugie identyczne przy falowniku (20m dalej).

----------


## cristoteles

Będę instalował panele o mocy 7,4 kwp na dachu z orientacją południową. Firma ma zamontować falownik sofar 6.6, który moc nom ac ma 6000 w, a wejściową max dc 8780 w.  Moje pytanie odnosi się czy to rzeczywiście najlepiej dobrany model do tej instalacji, czy może model ciut wyższy byłby lepszy, zwłaszcza pod kątem dorzucenia paru paneli na dach w późniejszym terminie. Model wyższy Sofara 8.8 ma moc znamionową 8000 w, a wejściową max. dc aż 11710 w. 

Zagwozdka wynika z tego, że ta ilość paneli jest trochę przy mała dla mojego domu, ale jak wiadomo na razie finanse nie puszczają, aby zainstalować kolejne 2,5 kwp. Więc już, przynajmniej w myślach, planuje że coś na dachu będę dokładał. 

Ja Wy zapatrujecie się na dobór falowników? Ciut przyciasny na ilość paneli czy jednak trochę luźniejszy, ale oczywiście nie w stylu jak spodnie w kroku do kolan :big grin: 
Mam nadzieje, że jakiś spec poradzi, bo umowę mam już  podpisaną, ale jeszcze może bym powalczył o zmianę modelu falownika.

----------


## stos

.

----------


## Marek.M

> Ja bym założył ten większy jeśli planujesz powiększyć instalację.
> Pomyśl też o wykonaniu konstrukcji na dachu już pod tą większą instalację.
> Długo też się nie zastanawiaj z tym powiększaniem bo za kilka miesięcy może już nie być na rynku paneli które Ci dzisiaj zainstalują, i nie będziesz już mógł instalacji powiększyć.


Niby czemu nie będzie mógł powiększyć? Najwyżej kupi ciut lepsze panele, które będą działać trochę gorzej (czyli jak stare).

----------


## stos

.

----------


## Marek.M

> Z dwóch powodów.
> 1. może już nie dostać paneli o tych samych wymiarach.
> 2. może też nie dostać paneli o tych samych parametrach elektrycznych, bo nie jest prawdą że ciut lepsze będą zawsze działać trochę gorzej. To zależy których będzie więcej w stringu, bo te lepsze mogą uszkodzić te gorsze.
> 
> Ja tylko radzę na podstawie własnych doświadczeń
> Autor może sam zdecydować i zapewne to zrobi.


Nie no to oczywiście, bardziej chodziło mi o kategoryczne stwierdzenie, że się nie da powiększyć. Jak widać powiększyć się da, inna sprawa, jaki będą tego konsekwencje, na które zwracasz uwagę, co oczywiście pochwalam.

----------


## d7d

> Będę instalował panele o mocy 7,4 kwp na dachu z orientacją południową. Firma ma zamontować falownik sofar 6.6, który moc nom ac ma 6000 w, a wejściową max dc 8780 w.  Moje pytanie odnosi się czy to rzeczywiście najlepiej dobrany model do tej instalacji, czy może model ciut wyższy byłby lepszy, zwłaszcza pod kątem dorzucenia paru paneli na dach w późniejszym terminie. Model wyższy Sofara 8.8 ma moc znamionową 8000 w, a wejściową max. dc aż 11710 w. 
> 
> Zagwozdka wynika z tego, że ta ilość paneli jest trochę przy mała dla mojego domu, ale jak wiadomo na razie finanse nie puszczają, aby zainstalować kolejne 2,5 kwp. Więc już, przynajmniej w myślach, planuje że coś na dachu będę dokładał.


Kolejne 2,5 kWp do 7,4 kWp = 9,9 kWp.
Zdecydowanie zamontuj ten większy. Sofar Solar 6,6KTL-X kosztuje ok. 4820 zł a 8,8KTL-X kosztuje ok. 5070 zł z 23% VAT.
Różnica wynosi więc 250 zł z 23% i 202 zł z 8% VAT. czyli tyle co nic.

----------


## cristoteles

No dobra a teraz z innej beczki. A co w przypadku, gdybym poprzestał na tych 7.4 kWp i porzucił narazie plany rozbudowy. Który falownik lepsiejszy? Mniejszy czy większy?

----------


## d7d

Większy czyli 8,8KTL-X.

----------


## cristoteles

Bo? Wydaje mi się, ze sprawa nie jest taka zero jedynkowa. Ciekawe jak to wygląda z punktu posiadacza paneli, takiego oczywiście który przy falowniku spędza nie małą część swojego wolnego czasu.  :big grin:

----------


## Marek2504

Mam Sofara 6.6 i panele o mocy 7.66 kw. Bardzo dobrze się to spisuje. Mam porównanie z innymi instalacjami w okolicy. Mimo, że mój falownik obcina moc wyjściową do 6600 W to i tak produkcja jest ciut lepsza od sąsiednich instalacji o podobnej wielkości.. Także w późniejszym okresie będzie dobrze,gdy panele będą tracić na sprawności. Dla mnie wybór byłby prosty. Jeżeli chcesz rozbudować instalację to falownik 8,8. Jak zostaje 7,4kw to falownik 6,6.

----------


## cristoteles

I oto mi chodziło. :yes:

----------


## d7d

> Mam Sofara 6.6 i panele o mocy 7.66 kw. Bardzo dobrze się to spisuje. Mam porównanie z innymi instalacjami w okolicy. Mimo, że mój falownik obcina moc wyjściową do 6600 W to i tak produkcja jest ciut lepsza od sąsiednich instalacji o podobnej wielkości.. Także w późniejszym okresie będzie dobrze,gdy panele będą tracić na sprawności. Dla mnie wybór byłby prosty. Jeżeli chcesz rozbudować instalację to falownik 8,8. Jak zostaje 7,4kw to falownik 6,6.


Ile i jak często obcina?
Sąsiednie instalacje PV mają podobne moce i takie same azymuty o pochylenia dachu?
Jak jest zaleta 6,6KTLX względem 8,8KTLX? jest tańszy o ok. 250 zł i co jeszcze ?

----------


## Marek2504

Mogę powiedzieć, że często obcina. Natomiast w upalne dni kiedy słońce świeci cały czas wcale. Ma niższe napięcie startu.

----------


## d7d

Wiesz ile kWh rocznie obcina?
W upalne dni siada moc paneli więc nie obcina.

6,6 i 8,8 mają takie samo napięcie startowe 200V i taki sam zakres napięcia roboczego MPPT 160V - 190V.

----------


## Marek2504

Pomyliłem parametr .Chodziło mi o zakres pełnej mocy. Falownik 6.6 ma już od 290 V, natomiast 8.8 od 380 V.  Ja obecnie mam na pierwszym stringu 350 V, a na drugim 318 V. Tak więc falownik nie pracowałby optymalnie. Dzisiaj jest piękna pogoda i nie widzę żeby coś obcięło. Nie wiem ile rocznie tracę, ale wydaje mi się, że miałbym mniejsze uzyski z większym falownikiem. Na pewno nie założyłbym sofara 8.8 do paneli 7.4kW.

----------


## d7d

Tak, w Twoim przypadku jest to dobry argument.
21 x 365Wp jest za dużo na jeden string w 6,6 / 8,8 czy masz układ połaci wymagający dwóch stringów?

Wg karty katalogowej 290V-850V dla 6,6 i 380V-9850V to jest 
"Pełna moc zakresu napięcia MPPPT".

----------


## Marek2504

Dziś piękny dzień. Mimo że tylko 20 stopni, to panele się nagrzewają.Falownik nic nie przyciął.

----------


## d7d

Chyba doszło do ok. 6,5 kW?
Bardzo dobra dzienna produkcja !  :smile: 
Ponad 49 kWh z 7,66 kWp.

----------


## k.zajac

Witam
Mam do czynienia z "ciekawym" sposobem montażu paneli. Ogólnie nie rozumiem,, co autor miał na myśli komplikując całość jak na załączonym obrazku. Czy przy takim montażu uniknięto pętli indukcyjnej? Czy jednak dla bezpieczeństwa należy wyciąć całość i poprowadzić przewody od nowa?\

https://zapodaj.net/153e58c406cde.jpg.html

----------


## cangi80

Jeżeli przewody do falownika + i -   były by razem to pętli by nie było ale jak są oddzielnie to niedość, że poszło dużo kabla to i tak jest pętla.
Najlepiej przełożyć falownik na drugą stronę paneli i po problemie : :big grin:

----------


## k.zajac

> Jeżeli przewody do falownika + i -   były by razem to pętli by nie było ale jak są oddzielnie to niedość, że poszło dużo kabla to i tak jest pętla.
> Najlepiej przełożyć falownik na drugą stronę paneli i po problemie :


Dzięki za odpowiedź. Rozumiem, że taki montaż:

https://zapodaj.net/80fa50dbb3304.jpg.html

byłby poprawny jeśli chodzi o uniknięcie pętli (pomijając już fakt zużycia 2x większej ilości kabla xD )

----------


## Marco36

Panowie z ciekawości wrzuciłem dziś na alledrogo hasło zestaw Off-Grid i trafiłem na coś takiego:

https://allegro.pl/oferta/zestaw-pan...0v-10781859944

Jak taką ofertę oceniacie?

Z punktu patrzenia amatora, wygląda to ciekawie. 
Same baterie LiFePo swoje kosztują, a tu jest gotowy zestaw - tylko poskładać.
Cenowo wydaje się OK, zestawy z falownikiem hybrydowym, bez magazynu potrafią być droższe.
W aukcji widzę jedynie dwa minusy:
- brak informacji o gwarancji;
- chyba jest to import z Anglii lub Chin, bo ma nietypowe wyjście AC.

Wiem, że na forum są osoby co sami sobie poskładali magazyny na bateriach Li-On.
Dla mnie to jest skomplikowany temat, kontrola ładowania i temperatury ogniw. 
Nie wiedziałbym jak dobrać składowe, a tu jest gotowy produkt.
Jeszcze pytanie - czy te 2 panele po 325Watt, starczą by dobowo naładować akumulator 3 kW ?
Zakładając, że byłbym w stanie go rozładować każdej doby.

Nie robiłem jeszcze kalkulacji. Chodzi mi coś takiego po głowie, bo obecny On-Grid ma zbyt małą moc by zgromadzić wystarczający zapas na zimę z Pompą Ciepła. Na chwilę obecną zmieniłem taryfę na G12W, zobaczę w przeciągu roku jak się to zepnie finansowo.

----------


## stos

.

----------


## Kaizen

> Jeszcze pytanie - czy te 2 panele po 325Watt, starczą by dobowo naładować akumulator 3 kW ?


Amatorszczyzna w opisie. Niby zrobił wykład, jak to A x V daje (k)Wh. A jak przychodzi do opisu samego akumulatora, to _3kWh = 3000W_. 

Ten zestaw może i dostarcza z 3kWh dziennie - ale nie średnio przez cały rok, a latem.

Ale jak mamy 650W to zakładając, że nic nie przepadnie to rocznie wyprodukuje góra 700kWh czyli średnio znacznie poniżej 2kWh. Powiedzmy, że część wykorzystasz bez przepuszczania przez akumulatory (w czasie drogiej strefy) ale też poratujesz się ładując w taniej strefie codziennie i masz rocznie z 700kWh za darmo + ze 450-500kWh przeniesione ze strefy drogiej do taniej. Czyli "przychód" to (700kWh x 0,7 zł/kWh) + (500 x (0,7 zł/kWh - 0,37zł/kWh) = 490 zł + 165 zł = 655zł/r.
To najoptymistyczniejsza wersja i wtedy wydatek zwróci się już po 11 latach. Czyli po 4000 cykli ładowania. A tyle na 100% nie wytrzymają wykorzystywane w 100% - może jak będziesz ładował i rozładowywał po 50% to tyle przetrwają. A to lekko licząc 2x wydłuża okres zwrotu.

Zakładając dzień w dzień (czy to wyjedziesz na wakacje, czy nie) 100% wykorzystanie całej pojemności baterii jak nie prądem ze słońca, to z sieci.


Nie ma sensu ekonomicznego. A do zasilania awaryjnego pewniejszy mały UPS + agregat.

Ma sens jak w opisie - tam, gdzie nie ma prądu. Na działeczkę, jak nie masz prądu żeby sobie telefony podładować, laptopa czy TV odpalić latem.

----------


## Marco36

Dziękuję za opinie.
Gość ma też samo urządzenie magazynu 3 kW za 5'500 zł.
Może bardziej by się to kalkulowało, a do tego 4 panele z lokalnej hurtowni o mocy łącznej zbliżonej do 1500 Watt.
Poszukałem w google ("Magazyn energii VOBMAT 3kW") - wygląda to na polski produkt.

Jak bym miał to kupić to za rok lub dwa. Gdy już przygotuję dach zwrócony na południe (mam do przerobienia nadbudówkę na pomieszczeniu gospodarczym).
No i po tym czasie będę miał już pełniejszy obraz ile kWh będą wyciągały rocznie obecne panele On-Grid. Obecną moc mam pierwsze lato po rozbudowie. A po nowym roku 2022 to już nie ma sensu przy On-Grid grzebać bo mogą mi zmienić warunki na te nowe, to zostaje jedynie rozbudowa o Off-Grid na potrzeby bieżące, a On-Grid by robił głównie za magazyn na zimę.

Tak sobie kombinuję, na razie bez konkretnych kalkulacji. A magazyn z linka mógłby też stabilizować bieżące zużycie doładowując go z sieci w tańszej taryfie G12W i ograniczając pobór w droższej - nawet w zimie.
Obecny rok ogółem jest o 20% słabszy w stosunku do lat wcześniejszych pod względem ilości słońca.

W sierpniu zmieniłem taryfę na G12W, po roku przeliczę jak to wyjdzie. Może zepnie się finansowo na tyle, że magazyn będzie nieopłacalną inwestycją.
Hmm.. przyjmując, że na godzinę potrzebuję 400 do 600 Watt - to  magazynu starczy na około 4 do 5 godzin. W zimie to nieco za krótko.
Może faktycznie jeszcze za wcześnie by myśleć o magazynie.
Może za kilka lat, gdy stanieją i dojdą jakieś dotacje na magazyny - może wtedy.

----------


## stos

.

----------


## streetrockbike

Złącze MC4 do kabli 4mm² jak producent opatentował. Zazwyczaj stosuje się kabel 6mm² żeby nie było strat. Do tego jest Złącze mc6.
Twoje połączenie kombinerkami napewno lepsze niż samych ze sobą złączek na wsówke. 
Ponad 80% pożarów PV spowodowane złączami mc4 które zwyczajnie się topią.
Ja robię tak.
Odcinam złącza. Skręcam to porządnie kostka i to w puszce hermetycznej. 
Najlepiej wszystkie połączenia między panelami tak zrobić. 
Mierzone i sprawdzane pod względem start, oporności i temperatury. Najlepszy sposób.

----------


## vr5

Widzę że temat odświeżony.

Jak czas pozwoli to zmontuję sobie małą instalację off-grid lub "porządny" UPS tak "na wszelki wypadek". 

Na chwilę obecną mam małą baterię Li-Ion w układzie 12 S 48V 200 A z samochodu. Do tego ładowarkę 48 V, ale na 14 S. 

Trzeba to wszystko "pożenić", o BSS nie wspomnę...

----------

